# Weekend into October



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Headed down to Navarre for the weekend going into October hoping to kill some pelagics. Do you guys think kings will be running by then?


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Kings should be chewin, along with everything else! October is a magical month.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

*navarre*

Ton's of spanish, smaller legal kings, mangroves, some flounder now ( got a nice 14" yesterday...everything is tearin it up on that pier right now. hth  Get cha sum !!!


----------

